# Select & Select Plus packets for 2011-2012



## amamba

Does anyone know when the packets for Select and Select Plus generally mail or when members normally have them for the new plan year? Just curious.


----------



## the_traveler

They are usually sent around the middle of February, so you should get them very soon!


----------



## amamba

Perfect! I am going to NYC in mid-March and am hoping to upgrade myself to first class


----------



## rrdude

amamba said:


> Perfect! I am going to NYC in mid-March and am hoping to upgrade myself to first class


Most of us were kinda hoping you would upgrade yourself too..........


----------



## the_traveler

rrdude said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect! I am going to NYC in mid-March and am hoping to upgrade myself to first class
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us were kinda hoping you would upgrade yourself too..........
Click to expand...

Not me! I was hoping she would buy me a ticket - and then upgrade me!


----------



## Steve4031

Amamba,

Thanks for the legwork. LOL. I was just going to go find my old post where I asked the same questions a few weeks ago. I'm looking for the new set of companion coupons so my gf can join me on a trip to California. Now I don't have to look.


----------



## AG1

My packet arrived today.


----------



## the_traveler

RRRick said:


> My packet arrived today.


Mine did not yet!


----------



## pennyk

My packet arrived today also.


----------



## nomis

My packet arrived today, with a new and shiny S+ Silver Card, luggage tags, and luggage tag strips (my 2010 pack did not have them)

... Guess the postman forgot about RI :giggle:


----------



## Misty.

nomis said:


> My packet arrived today, with a new and shiny S+ Silver Card, luggage tags, and luggage tag strips (my 2010 pack did not have them)
> 
> ... Guess the postman forgot about RI :giggle:


They know who he is, so they're making him wait, maybe? :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan

the_traveler said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> My packet arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did not yet!
Click to expand...

That's cause the Special Penthouse Edition has to be made up by a contractor since it's one of a kind! :giggle: Maybe Rhode Island is so Small the Mail Man misses it and ends up in Mass! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

jimhudson said:


> Maybe Rhode Island is so Small the Mail Man misses it and ends up in Mass! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey - RI is big enough to have 3 Amtrak stops!



And KIN has more then 1 train a day - more like 1 every hour or 2!


----------



## GG-1

The Travelers packet is later because of all the printing to show his points, and how much heaver it is for the postman. :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## jacorbett70

Mine arrived in yesterday's mail.


----------



## rrdude

Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......

Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)


----------



## AlanB

rrdude said:


> Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......
> 
> Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)


Mine were hiding on a second page behind the membership card, so you may want to take a second look.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AlanB said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......
> 
> Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were hiding on a second page behind the membership card, so you may want to take a second look.
Click to expand...

:hi: Ditto for me, received mine today,  the Eagle was late bringing the mail from the frozen North! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rrdude

AlanB said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......
> 
> Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were hiding on a second page behind the membership card, so you may want to take a second look.
Click to expand...

I did look again, but now, I'll look AGAIN.

Are they plastic, paper? I think of a luggage tag as either a clear plastic holder, that you slip your info in, OR, a plastic credit-card style card, that you write the info on.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

I got my package today  Very cool.

My luggage tags were behind where the card was stuck to. They are preprinted, and had my Name and Member Number on one side, and my address on another.


----------



## AlanB

rrdude said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......
> 
> Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were hiding on a second page behind the membership card, so you may want to take a second look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did look again, but now, I'll look AGAIN.
> 
> Are they plastic, paper? I think of a luggage tag as either a clear plastic holder, that you slip your info in, OR, a plastic credit-card style card, that you write the info on.
Click to expand...

As noted by LTR, they're plastic and pre-printed with your info on them. All you need to do is take the tag and attach it to your bag with the enclosed straps.


----------



## jis

I finally got both my Amtrak Select Plus and my Continental Platinum packages today! The Amtrak one looks more impressive though in the sheer cash amount the Continental one costs and is probably worth more.


----------



## amamba

Hrmm....I didn't get mine yet, but then again, I didn't get ANY mail today or yesterday. I think my normal mailman is on vacation (it is school vacation week). Here's hoping it comes tomorrow (along with the rest of my mail!)


----------



## Shanghai

I received my Select Plus package today.


----------



## the_traveler

I got my mail today, but it wasn't there!





AGR doesn't like me!


----------



## pennyk

the_traveler said:


> I got my mail today, but it wasn't there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGR doesn't like me!


Maybe the postal service does not like Rhode Island. It is so small, that it can't be found.


----------



## the_traveler

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my mail today, but it wasn't there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGR doesn't like me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the postal service does not like Rhode Island. It is so small, that it can't be found.
Click to expand...

Hey, I've got connections!



My sister is a Postmaster in RI!


----------



## the_traveler

I finally got my packet today!





I really like these name tags - much better than the "dog tags" from last year!



At least AGR did something right!


----------



## amamba

Still no packet for me  At least I got some mail today. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes tomorrow!


----------



## boxcar479

rrdude said:


> Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......
> 
> Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)


The keytags ARE your luggage tags


----------



## rrdude

boxcar817 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived, but clueless as to how to use the "luggage tag strips", for there was no luggage card enclosed, only the strips and the tag holders.......
> 
> Had the membership card, two key-tag cards, that's it. (and affiliated paperwork)
> 
> 
> 
> The keytags ARE your luggage tags
Click to expand...

Doah! Never seen keytags that big, or luggage tags that small! I just automatically put one of the "key tags" on my key ring! But what's the white piece of paper with the AGR logo, and the text, "Luggage Tag Strips". Is that just supposed to inform the infirm (me) WHAT the tags are?

Such a simple little thing, got me confuzzeled.


----------



## boxcar479

I got mine yesterday too


----------



## amamba

Still no packet.....this stinks!


----------



## San Walkeen

I am also still waiting here in Ca. for my packet.


----------



## the_traveler

San Walkeen said:


> I am also still waiting here in Ca. for my packet.


It takes many months for the Pony Express to get to California!


----------



## Dovecote

amamba said:


> Still no packet.....this stinks!


I have not received mine but then again I am in California on travel and can not check my mail :giggle: Seriously though, I would call AGR and find out why you have not received it yet. I had a problem last year and it was determined that my packet was lost in the mail. Then I had to wait for a scheduled date for the mailings to be reissued. I believe I did not get my Select packet until early April just missing the schedule date for the reissued mailings.


----------



## amamba

I have acela travel booked for two weeks and I really need my upgrade coupons by then, so I will definitely call if it doesn't come by Monday. Thanks for all of the info everyone!


----------



## Eric S

Still waiting here too. Figure Monday is probably the day I'll call too. Well, I guess if it doesn't arrive Monday, I'll call Tuesday.


----------



## guest

I am hugely disappointed in the upgrade coupons in the new packets. They changed them to only be able to use them 12 hours ahead of time versus 48 hours.


----------



## Cristobal

San Walkeen said:


> I am also still waiting here in Ca. for my packet.


Glad I'm not the only one out here on the 'best' coast still waiting. ^_^


----------



## the_traveler

guest said:


> I am hugely disappointed in the upgrade coupons in the new packets. They changed them to only be able to use them 12 hours ahead of time versus 48 hours.

















You're right! I didn't even notice that until now!



But it's still better than it was 2 years ago when it was *only 1 hour prior*!


----------



## AlanB

the_traveler said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hugely disappointed in the upgrade coupons in the new packets. They changed them to only be able to use them 12 hours ahead of time versus 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! I didn't even notice that until now!
> 
> 
> 
> But it's still better than it was 2 years ago when it was *only 1 hour prior*!
Click to expand...

Dave,

Are you Select or Select Plus?


----------



## the_traveler

AlanB said:


> Dave,
> 
> Are you Select or Select Plus?


Just a lowly Select, Alan!



But last year even as Select, I got the 48 hour coupons!



Now this year it's only 12 hour coupons!


----------



## AlanB

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Are you Select or Select Plus?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a lowly Select, Alan!
> 
> 
> 
> But last year even as Select, I got the 48 hour coupons!
> 
> 
> 
> Now this year it's only 12 hour coupons!
Click to expand...

Thanks!  

I'm in Boston, so I can't check my kit until I get home later tonight. So I'm not sure if this issues is affecting Select Plus group or just the Select group. Sounds like AGR is giving you guys more time than they used to, but less than they did last year.

Makes me wonder if someone screwed things up last year.


----------



## J-1 3235

S+ upgrades remain 48 hours ahead of departure.

Mike


----------



## AlanB

Thanks Mike!


----------



## San Walkeen

It is Monday and still no packet.


----------



## Shanghai

*Mine are 48 Hours.*


----------



## amamba

So I didn't get mine and called today - and they said that the last batch were mailed on Friday, so I should sit tight and keep watching the mail. I tried to redeem points for upgrade coupons, but they said it wasn't possible right now and to call back tomorrow.


----------



## Cristobal

amamba said:


> So I didn't get mine and called today - and they said that the last batch were mailed on Friday, so I should sit tight and keep watching the mail. I tried to redeem points for upgrade coupons, but they said it wasn't possible right now and to call back tomorrow.


I'm guessing that maybe S+ went out before S.

Anyway, still waiting for my little packet... :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler

Cristobal said:


> I'm guessing that maybe S+ went out before S.


That can't be true, because I'm just Select and got mine.


----------



## lgoshen

I still haven't received my Select+ packet either, although I am also all the way out on the West Coast. Still... I am a little disappointed that the packets are not sent with enough lead time to make sure members have them at the beginning of the rewards year. Even more disappointed because I was hoping to receive the upgrade coupons and new membership card in time for a planned trip to the Northeast next week


----------



## San Walkeen

It is Wednesday and the Pony Express rider just left, still no packet.


----------



## amamba

I just used 10,000 points yesterday for some upgrade coupons, because I am not sure that my packet will arrive in time for my 3/11 train ride that I want to upgrade on. I will say that it is very poor form for members to not have the coupons in hand on March 1st.


----------



## the_traveler

amamba said:


> I just used 10,000 points yesterday for some upgrade coupons, because I am not sure that my packet will arrive in time for my 3/11 train ride that I want to upgrade on.


I don't know of the upgrade coupons will arrive within the next 9 days either!


----------



## amamba

Then I will be VERY annoyed. When I spoke to AGR on Monday, they said that the coupons arrive in 4-5 business days.


----------



## lgoshen

I just talked to an AGR representative and was informed that my Select Plus membership package did not mail out until TODAY! This is after speaking to a representative on Monday who told me that my package mailed out last week. So far, I am very unimpressed with the new AGR vendor. Does anyone know who to call at Amtrak to inform them problems with their new rewards vendor?


----------



## AlanB

Igoshen,

The new "vendor" is Amtrak. It's all in house now.

Address a letter to the President of Amtrak.


----------



## lgoshen

Alan,

Are you sure that Amtrak brought it back in house. The AGR rep that I spoke to today explained that delays may have been caused by a new organization taking over the AGR program within the past couple of months. Maybe she meant Amtrak when she said that? I assumed she meant that they found a new outside vendor to run the program.

However, I will heed your advice and send a letter to the Amtrak President about the problems I've encountered. Why not try going straight to the top, eh?

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB

Igoshen,

I'm quite positive about that. AGR prior to last October, was always farmed out from its inception to Carlson a private contractor. It was never, ever in house before this point. But it is now in house. How the rep you spoke with doesn't know who is signing their paycheck is beyond me.


----------



## San Walkeen

My one and probably only Select Status packet finally showed up. Now if there was just a Club Acela within a thousand miles.


----------



## AlanB

San Walkeen said:


> Now if there was just a Club Acela within a thousand miles.


While not exactly around the corner, there is one within 1,000 miles of Dos Palos, sort of. Portland, Oregon is about 650 miles away and they do have a Metropolitan Lounge, the close cousin of a Club Acela. :lol: And you are entitled to use that lounge anytime you're there with your Select Plus card. 

And now with the ownership change at LA's Union Station, maybe we'll finally get a Metro Lounge there too.


----------



## San Walkeen

I stand corrected, that is a real nice lounge in Portland. I also hope LA's Union Station gains a real Lounge.


----------



## amamba

Yay my select packet finally arrived!


----------



## the_traveler

amamba said:


> Yay my select packet finally arrived!


Didn't you hear?



They said they made a mistake - and want it back!
















I'm happy you got it in time for your trip!


----------



## amamba

See, I needed the upgrade coupons so I can get 750 points each way so I can make it to select plus this year!


----------

